# لعدم قطع النت برامج اخفاء وتغيير الا بى2011 جديدةتحميل مباشر



## اني بل (24 ديسمبر 2010)

اخوتي الأعزاء أضع بين أيديكم أفضل ثلاتة برامج برأيي متخصصة في تغيير وإخفاء الآيبي بعد أن قمت بتجربة أكثر من برنامج لتغيير الآيبي ووضعت هذه البرامج مع الكراك الخاص بكل منها في رابط واحد ورفعتها على أكثر من سيرفر , نبدأ  ​ 
البرنامج الأول 
الإصدار الأخير من العملاق المتخصص في تغيير الأيبي بإصداره الأخير
Platinum Hide IP 3.0.4.6 
ملاحظة : لكي ترى الصور بوضوح في الموضوع فقط أنقر عليها 





​ 
برنامج Platinum Hide IP برنامج إخفاء الآيبي متعدد الخصائص , برنامج اخفاء الآيبي متكامل فيه كل ما تبحث عنه عند قيامك باخفاء الايبي الخاص بجهازك , يفيدك جداً عندما تحاول التلاعب بالآيبي الخاص بجهازك فبرنامج Platinum Hide IP يحوي خيارات كثيرة تلائم كل الطلبات مثل اختيار الدولة التي تريدها , هذا البرنامج يجعلك تتصفح الإنترنت وأنت مخفي لايعرف بك صاحب موقع ولايعرف بك اي هكر ولا غيره .. يعني مجهول الهوية لا يعلم متى تدخل ومتى تخرج .. وهذه الميزة يعرف الجميع أن الآيبي هو عنوان جهازك المتصل بالإنترنت .. فالهكر وغيرهم دائماً مايستخدمون الآيبي لدخول الاجهزة وأخذ معلوماتنا .. وأسرارنا .. ولهذا صُمم هذا البرنامج لإخفاء الآيبي الخاص بك 
برنامج Platinum Hide IP متوافق مع Windows 2000/XP/Vista/7 .​ 
والآن بالصور شرح طريقة العمل على البرنامج
صورة البرنامج قبل قيامه بتغيير الآيبي 
نلاحظ أن البرنامج يُـظهر لك الآيبي الحقيقي لجهازك بالدولة التي تعيش فيها ويقترح دولة أخرى ليصبح جهازك يحمل الآيبي الخاص بتلك الدولة وفي هذه الصورة اقترح البرنامج دولة كندا عشوائيا 




​ 
في حال موافقتك على الدولة التي اقترحها كل ما عليك هو أن تضغط على Hide Ip
في حال أردت تغيير الدولة التي اقترحها البرنامج فقط اضغط على Choose IP Country
فتظهر لك خريطة دولتك ومن الأعلى تستطيع اختيار دولة أخرى لكي يغير البرنامج الآيبي لك تبعا لتلك الدولة التي اخترتها أنت كما في الصورة التالية​ 




​ 
هنا بالصورة في الأعلى قمت باختيار بريطانيا بدلا من كندا التي اقترحها البرنامج وعند قيامك بالموافقة على الدولة التي اخترتها أنت ; تلقائيا يقوم البرنامج بتغيير الآيبي تبعا للدولة التي اخترتها أنت .​ 
في هذه الصورة يقوم البرنامج بعمله حيث يخفي الآيبي الحقيقي لك ( Real IP ) ويغيره لآيبي آخر كما ترون بالصورة التالية , هذا الآيبي يتبع دولة بريطانياFake IP ​ 




​ 
وهذه مجموعة صور للبرنامج فقط اضغط على الصورة لتراها بحجمها الحقيقي




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 

والآن حان دور البرنامج الثاني والذي لايقل أهمية عن البرنامج الأول
Real Hide IP 3.6.5.2 




​ 
برنامج Real Hide IP, برنامج لإخفاء الآيبي ، أي التخفي أثناء تصفح الانترنت .
مع برنامج اخفاء الآيبي فأنت تستطيع أن تتخفى عن الاخرين لكي لا يكشف وجودك أحد ، فتصفحك للانترنت يصبح آمن .
ميزات هذا البرنامج Real Hide IP
يخفي اي بي IP جهاز الكمبيوتر .
يجعلك متصفح خفي في الانترنت .
يحمي بياناتك من لصوص الكمبيوتر والهكرز .
اذا تم حضرك من أحد المنتديات او البلوجر او المواقع، فيمكنك العودة مرة أخرى 
عبر هذا البرنامج .
يمنع مواقع الإنترنت من تتبع نشاطك وكل ما تعمله .
يحذف الكوكيز من المتصفحات مثل الاكسبلورر والفايرفوكس
يعدل الكوكيز تلقائي مع كل تغيير للأي بي تقوم به .
البرنامج متوافق مع جميع اصدارات ويندوز Windows 2K / XP / Vista / Windows 7​ 
والآن مع شرح البرنامج بالصور 
صورة البرنامج قبل قيامه بتغيير الآيبي 
نلاحظ أن البرنامج يُـظهر لك الآيبي الحقيقي لجهازك بالدولة التي تعيش فيها ويقترح دولة أخرى ليصبح جهازك يحمل الآيبي الخاص بتلك الدولة وفي هذه الصورة اقترح البرنامج دولة أمريكا عشوائيا




​ 
في حال موافقتك على الدولة التي اقترحها كل ما عليك هو أن تضغط على Hide Ip
في حال أردت تغيير الدولة التي اقترحها البرنامج فقط اضغط على Choose IP Country
فتظهر لك خريطة دولتك ومن الأعلى تستطيع اختيار دولة لكي يغير البرنامج الآيبي لك تبعا لتلك الدولة التي اخترتها أنت كما في الصورة التالية





هنا بالصورة في الأعلى تستطيع اختيار دولة أخرى بدلا من أمريكا التي اقترحها البرنامج وعند قيامك بالموافقة على الدولة التي اخترتها أنت ; تلقائيا يقوم البرنامج بتغيير الآيبي تبعا للدولة التي اخترتها أنت.​ 
في هذه الصورة يقوم البرنامج بعمله حيث يخفي الآيبي الحقيقي لك ( Real IP ) ويغيره لآيبي آخر كما ترون بالصورة التالية , هذا الآيبي يتبع دولةأمريكاFake IP




​ 
وهذه مجموعة صور للبرنامج فقط اضغط على الصورة لتراها بحجمها الحقيقي​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
والآن حان دور البرنامج الثالث والمفضل لدي 
HotSpot HSS v1.54 anchorfree 238 وهو برنامج مجاني بإصداره الأخير
وهو متوافق مع جميع اصدارات ويندوز Windows 2K / XP / Vista / Windows 7




​ 
و طريقته جدا سهلة حيث تكون واجهة البرنامج هي صفحة انترنت يفتحها البرنامج
فبعد التثبيت .. اضغط على ايقونة البرنامج وراح يفتح لك صفحة انترنت اضغط على Connect واتركه 20 ثانية وهو بدوره سيبحث لك آيبي من دول أوروبا أو أمريكا كما في الصورة




​ 
وبعد أن يجد لك آيبي في أحد دول أوروبا أو أمريكا تظهر لك هذه الصورة على صفحة الإنترنت التي فتحها البرنامج حيث ترى بأن الآيبي قد تم تغييره




​ 
في حال أردت توقيف عمل البرنامج تجد أيقونته بجانب ساعة الويندوز بعد الضغط بالزر الأيمن للفأرة على أيقونة البرنامج اختار Disconnect/Off فتظهر لك صفحة انترنت تطلب منك تأكيد طلبك وعند اختيارك Disconnect فإن البرنامج ينهي عمله ويعود الآيبي الحقيقي لجهازك وهذه صورة من صفحة الإنترنت التي يطلب فيها البرنامج أن تقرر استمرار عمله بالضغط على Connect أو إيقافه بالضغط على Disconnect​ 




​ 
وهذه مجموعة صور للبرنامج فقط اضغط على الصورة لتراها بحجمها الحقيقي




​ 




​ 




​ 
للتأكد من عمل أي برنامج فقط ادخل على موقع جوجل وستجد أن موقع جوجل تحول رابطه من www.google.com إلى مثلا www.google.uk في حال اخترت بريطانيا
أو www.google.ca في حال اخترت كندا أو في حال اختار لك برنامج HotSpot HSS v1.54 anchorfree 238 دولة كندا​ 
والآن مع روابط تحميل ملف البرامج وحجم الملف الذي يحتوي هذه البرامج صغير لا يتجاوز ال 12 ميغابايت 
فقط اختر أحد هذه الروابط وحمل ملف برامج إخفاء وتغيير الآيبي​ 

التحميل ​ 
http://upload.saltna.com/download-link859.html​

او من هنا​ 
http://upload.saltna.com/download-link860.html​ 

اكتب رد ليكتمل التحميل 

منقول​


----------



## النهيسى (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا 
كل سنه وانتم طيبين​


----------



## عمادفايز (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا انى بل*​


----------



## mr.hima (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*مري كريسمس 
وشكرا على البرنامج الروعة
 ياريت لو كان معاة سيريال بدل الكراك *


----------



## hangel999 (16 يناير 2011)

شكرا كتتيير


----------



## elamer1000 (16 يناير 2011)

*هى الروابط شغالة*

*+++*​


----------



## magedrn (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا  على البرنامج يا انى بل


----------



## GeoMotorizer (19 يناير 2011)

*شكرا 
أغلبهم كويسين 
ولكني أفضل HSS و Ultra Surf أو Proxy server
*


----------



## hangel999 (25 يناير 2011)

thanks


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 يناير 2011)

يا جماعة بعد تجربة اكثر من برنامج

لاقيت تروجانات فيهم فى الاخر
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يناير 2011)

ألف شكر أختى الحبيبة أنى بل
فقد تعرضت فعلاً لهذه المشكلة - منذ عدة أيام - وإنقطع النت تقريباً
علماً بأننى أستخدم الوايرلس USB STICK 
وأنا سأبدأ القراءة والمحاولة الآن


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يناير 2011)

يبدو أنه توجد مشكلة فى التنزيل 
فالصفحة تحتوى على مربعات حوار وتطلب بيانات ، وليس بها دليل للتنزيل
ومكتوب أنه يوجد عيب بالتنزيل


----------



## tamav maria (29 يناير 2011)

ميرسي ياقمره
للمعلومات الرائعه


----------



## اني بل (30 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا ​
> 
> كل سنه وانتم طيبين​


 
وأنت بخير


----------



## اني بل (30 يناير 2011)

عمادفايز قال:


> *شكرا انى بل*​


 

عفواااا
أهلا بالجميع المهم اكون قدمت الفائدة لكم


----------



## thunder (31 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااا


.................


----------



## thunder (31 يناير 2011)

رابط التحميل مش شغال


----------



## اني بل (8 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا ​
> 
> كل سنه وانتم طيبين​


 
وانت بخير


----------



## اني بل (8 فبراير 2011)

ربما انتهت الصلاحية لان البعض جرب ومشي الحال قبل ما تنتهي المدة المحددة


----------



## الفارس الامين (8 فبراير 2011)

ميرسى جدا على الموضوع الجميل دا ربنا يباركك


----------



## ب1ب2 (9 مايو 2011)

allh e3tek al3fea merse


----------



## ب1ب2 (9 مايو 2011)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ب1ب2 (9 مايو 2011)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ب1ب2 (9 مايو 2011)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
    mshkorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## rawanmoh (9 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يونيو 2011)

*الروابط مش شغالة*​


----------



## البطل777 (2 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اني بل (25 يوليو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا ​
> 
> كل سنه وانتم طيبين​


 
ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (21 أغسطس 2011)

انا عندى واحد      بس لما افتح جوجل ما بيشتغلش  والبرامج اللى جوة برنامج الاى بى زى فايرفوكس وابرا انا مش باستخدمها اعمل اية ودة شكل البرنامج والمتصفحات اللى فية هو على فكرة منزلاة من موقع الحق والضلال


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (27 أغسطس 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل ممكن الرفع مرة اخرى


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (3 سبتمبر 2011)

انا محتاجة البرنامج دة يارب يكون متوافق مع جوجل الف شكر


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (3 سبتمبر 2011)

الرابط للتنزيل فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لو سمحتم انا ظهرتلى الصورة دة


----------



## hany3 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## hemamonmon (22 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فتحى نصر (23 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## اناالقبطى (23 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذه البرامج


----------



## ysf33333 (22 يناير 2012)

شكراً ربنا يبركك


----------



## ماجد بديع (20 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا ليك*


----------



## watergold (13 يونيو 2012)

بالمناسبة المنتدى محضور في بعض البلدن :spor24: و هذه البرامج هي مفتاح الدخول الى منتدانا الحبيب :t33:


----------



## safwat zikry (11 يوليو 2012)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يوليو 2012)

ميرسييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي​


----------



## iBassam (30 يناير 2013)

البرامج الخاصة بتغير الاي بي تسبب بطئ بالنت واحيانا يااتي معها هدية من الي عمل الكرك كم فايروس هدية!!! افضل حل سيريال نمبر غير هيك نصيحه لاتنزل اي كرك
الرب يبارك صاحب الموضوع


----------



## alkaldane (23 ديسمبر 2013)

رائع شكرا


----------



## MYCLE_GIRGS (9 ديسمبر 2015)

أن أجمل إكليل قد لبس، هو أكليل الشوك الذي لبسه السيد المسيح له المجد (مز17:15).

وبهذا الإكليل في الألم والبذل، يمنحنا كل الأكاليل الأخرى.


----------

